# PC Dog Clothes??



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Has any one ordered from PC Dog Clothes on line? They have this one little dress that I really love. It's different from a lot of them that I see that are similar. If it's not made very well, I'm not interested, but I've yet to see any dress like it on other sites. I could order it and send it back, but thought I'd ask first if anyone's bought from there. Thanks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Has any one ordered from PC Dog Clothes on line? They have this one little dress that I really love. It's different from a lot of them that I see that are similar. If it's not made very well, I'm not interested, but I've yet to see any dress like it on other sites. I could order it and send it back, but thought I'd ask first if anyone's bought from there. Thanks!


It's The Doggie Tailor!!! The company name


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope. I like the teacup rose dress, but they don't have it in my size. If you get the green and pink one, I have a perfect ribbon to match, and I'll make a bow for Laurel...or Violet? (Or Hardy?):w00t:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Nope. I like the teacup rose dress, but they don't have it in my size. If you get the green and pink one, I have a perfect ribbon to match, and I'll make a bow for Laurel...or Violet? (Or Hardy?):w00t:


They don't have it in *your* size:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> It's The Doggie Tailor!!! The company name


They are so inexpensive I'm thinking "You Get What You Pay For" so maybe they're not very nice. They are made in the USA , but maybe I'll try them it won't be a big loss if the clothes are cheaply made.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Deborah, what about this one. I think it is very pretty, and Laurel would look grand in it.

Scarlet Rose Dress - Shop By Designer - Roxy & Lulu Posh Puppy Boutique


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

The dresses do look cute for sure. Not sure about the quality but they look nice. I got rustee and Paislee some really nice stuff on etsy...there were many stores and I had to spend a great deal of time looking because many were very pricey but I saved them for later and the lady I found had the dress for 16 and best was 14 and she had some really cute stuff! Inwas very pleased with the quality also. Bu I'm definately thinking I might order something on this site as well I love the hot pink and black swirl dress!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Sylvia, I think I'll order two. One for Violet and Laurel. It's still under a grand!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> The dresses do look cute for sure. Not sure about the quality but they look nice. I got rustee and Paislee some really nice stuff on etsy...there were many stores and I had to spend a great deal of time looking because many were very pricey but I saved them for later and the lady I found had the dress for 16 and best was 14 and she had some really cute stuff! Inwas very pleased with the quality also. Bu I'm definately thinking I might order something on this site as well I love the hot pink and black swirl dress!


That's the dress that I like!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Sylvia, I think I'll order two. One for Violet and Laurel. It's still under a grand!!!!!


They have some really gorgeous dresses, but....
Oh, and did you click on the photo of the dog wearing it? Lol that dog looks ridiculous in that dress. It definitely should be modeled by a Malt or Yorkie. So, I guess you aren't going to really buy one...guess your aren't as looney as I had imagined.:innocent:

As for the pink and black...it is really cute. You have to try it or you will always wonder, if you should have.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She also sells her clothes on ebay. You might be able to read some reviews on there.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> They have some really gorgeous dresses, but....
> Oh, and did you click on the photo of the dog wearing it? Lol that dog looks ridiculous in that dress. It definitely should be modeled by a Malt or Yorkie. So, I guess you aren't going to really buy one...guess your aren't as looney as I had imagined.:innocent:
> 
> As for the pink and black...it is really cute. You have to try it or you will always wonder, if you should have.


Sylie, you are NOT a good influence!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------

